# Norwick Triangular Bottle



## RazorsEdge (May 11, 2005)

Hey again - First off I'd like to say that I'm very clueless about what is and isnt worth something so I'm sorry if you guys look at my postings and say "What? Who cares!" I appreciate everyone's help...Even if some things are worthless the curiosity kills me! haha...Anyways...This bottle is triangular and is 6 1/4" tall, with a black cap. It has Norwich inside of a shape on each of the 3 sides near the top. The Screw on cap says "A Norwich Product" on the top, and the cap itself is patented 2066708. (Look it up if you want at http://patft.uspto.gov/netahtml/srchnum.htm) What was in this? I can't find "Norwich" anywhere on the internet. It is almost the exact shape as pepto-bismal bottles (currently). It was made by owens-illinois...Thanks again people!


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 11, 2005)

this is the cap -


----------



## Tony14 (May 11, 2005)

Somebody posted that bottle in an earlies post. I believe it was some type of medicine. Go back and check.


----------



## Tony14 (May 11, 2005)

Here is the page check it out. It appears that the company is still in buisness today.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/norwich%2Dtriangular_bottle/m_22169/tm.htm


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 11, 2005)

Hey thanks - Wow, thats funny. I guess there is a reason it looks like pepto - It was haha. But before the renamed it to that apparently. Thanks again


----------

